# A quick trip out



## LongDucDong (May 19, 2007)

Ive only herped a few times this year, which is odd because the weather has been perfect all month... oh well. Anyways, here are a few quick shots, some herp, some bug, some habitat, etc. Some shots were along the Illinois River at a herp spot, some were at Starved Rock SP, some were at Rock Creek FP... all in northern IL.

Along the Illinois River near a herp spot:






Prickly pear near a brown snake we found:






Deer skull in pricky pear cacti:






Cool milli I found while flippin:






Redbelly:






Some coyote victims:


















S. dekayi:






N. americanus:






Queen (R. septemvittata):






Furry visitor:






Down in the canyons:


----------



## P. Novak (May 19, 2007)

Great pictures, I love what you did with them! Very interesting and proffesional!


----------



## Sheri (May 19, 2007)

And to think the only times I've been in Illinois, I spent them in the city...
Very beautiful areas you photographed.


----------



## Ewok (May 19, 2007)

Those are some really great pictures!


----------



## cacoseraph (May 19, 2007)

i really like the formation of that water course. it looks like it flows on huge veins of rock that have been worn into a stream course?

very nice pictures man


----------



## tarcan (May 20, 2007)

Quite nice indeed, thanks for sharing!

Martin


----------



## syndicate (May 20, 2007)

great photos


----------

